# Gutter Guards



## croast (Sep 13, 2008)

Has anyone had luck with the gutter guards that you buy from 
Depot or Lowes? The ones that come in four foot sections and clip into the
front channel of the gutter and slide under the first or second course of 
shingles. While we are on the subject do they go under the first or second 
course. I would guess the second because any water that leaches back uphill
would be stopped by the first course. Thanks


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 19, 2008)

There's a shingle laid upside down to start so the guard lays under the starter course. The guards are not wide enough to reach past the water lines any higher on the roof.
The guards work much better than the screens.
Another option is Gutter Helmet but if you consider it, find a local job abd ask who did it.. Get references because the install can be screwed up.
Gutter guards can actually cause more damage than none at all. Consider what falls out of your trees, what gets in your gutters now. Does it dry out and blow away? If you install guards, it will take 2-3 times as long as without.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 19, 2008)

Gutter guards. I'm not a fan, however they do serve a purpose. 
One thing to remember, try to make sure that you can remove them sometimes to clean them out underneath. After a while the plastic gets harder and they seem to snap to easily when lifting off the gutter.
How you can do this? Trial and error. depends on what type they are.

During heavy rain, get ready for a wet area around the house that does not always show up. If you already have water issues, monitor them during a heavy rain. We have had folks have to remove them later on.

Just giving you a little heads up.


----------



## cibula11 (Sep 19, 2008)

Honestly, they'll keep some out but a lot of them end up clogging as well, so you have to keep them clean.  Which kind of defeats the purpose.  The professionally installed ones are the way to go if you need gutter guards.  

Better than nothing, but unless you're having to get up 2 or 3 stories high, I wouldn't use them.


----------



## mikemeier (Sep 19, 2008)

I will never use them unless I can't easily get to my gutters. Cleaning your gutters serves two purposes. The first is to obviously clean them. The second is it is a good time to inspect your gutters and make sure they will work well for the upcoming season. I had the mesh type when I bought my house and the gutters were completely filled up with smaller particles that slipped through the holes, I pulled those off right away.


----------



## MWStout (Sep 23, 2008)

I agree with the above posts.  In my experience gutter guards are not very useful.  I usually clean my gutters twice a year (Spring and Fall) or once if I am lazy, and it's a great time to check out your roof, soffits and fascia etc. up close and personal.


----------

